# BASS on FIRE!!!



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Fished in the small pond behind my house this afternoon. Nearly a hookup on every cast.

Hooked a BEAST and it broke off. Retied, threw to the same spot saw her rise, take the worm, set the hook and immediately broke off.

I stripped 20' or so of my 8 # braid off, retied again, same spot, and BAM!!!


Up comes a SOW with both my other rigs still in her mouth.

Took awhile to get her ashore and Mr Gator started to come over to investigate all the splashing. But I landed her before he got across the pond.

It was a blast! 

I did not have a scale but she measured 24.5" with a 16.5" girth so about 8.25 pounds.

My biggest yet! In a small pond in a series of ponds connected by ditches in the Perdido Bay Golf Club.

I thought about keeping her for a mount, but just could not do it and released the ole gal.

She hit a 4" DOA Arkansas Split Tail Grub and two Zoom 5 " Finnesse Baby Bass Worms in light green.

10 other fish caught in about 45 minutes. They are on fire right now.

Jim


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats! That thing is a PIG!!!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a fun afternoon


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

can't beat it on the light tackle either...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that's the kind of fish story I like to read.


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats

Good one mate...fish looks nice




------------------------
Sport fishing in Sea


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice fish congrats!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome catch! Good job.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nice catch Jim. Nice thing is it didn't even cost ya' any gas, time or ice to get there!


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

great catch nice job:thumbsup:


----------

